# King Bed Modification



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

After buying some of the parts last year. I decided to do the King Bed mod, on the slide out. I did mine a little different than everyone else though.

Rather than using hinges and hooks to keep the extension up out of the way. Mine works like the drop tables which turn into a bed, like in the 26rs. I just lift, remove and then slide under the mattress. when I need it, just lift, pop it into the latches, drop the legs and i'm done.

I picked up the table hinges (not sure what they are called) from the local RV shop, just attached them to 3/4 oak plywood. Made the holes a little bigger so I can use bigger screws so I know it will hold my weight.

I did it this way, because if I go without the wife or the wife goes without me, we dont need the king bed, so rather than setting it up I dont have too.

I will try to get some pics later. But we are heading to Mt Kidd and will try to get some pics after.

Kos


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That is exactly how we envision doing a king bed mod in our 28krs...What do you plan to use to cushion the extension? I was thinking about using layered remnants of 2" memory foam.

I can't wait to see your photos


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looking forward to the pictures as well. Sounds like a nice solution for sure.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great mod, sounds like a solution....I cannot wait to see your pics









Thor


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I am cosidering a little different approach.
I think a sheet of 1/2 ply under the mattress that would slide out a foot
would do the trick to support the mattress. Push it back in when done.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

3ME said:


> I am cosidering a little different approach.
> I think a sheet of 1/2 ply under the mattress that would slide out a foot
> would do the trick to support the mattress. Push it back in when done.


Yes that would work, but I extended mine 18" or 20", cant remember now. But I made it 80" long. So for my fat arse, thats a bit too long of a overhang without some added support.

The one thing I would caution about is the tracks or something that you run it on. Make sure you replace the existing mattres with one a bit more plush, those tracks would be a bit uncomfortable to sleep on. Unless you are just planning on have a sheet of plywood that you just slide based on friction.

Kos


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

3ME said:


> I am cosidering a little different approach.
> I think a sheet of 1/2 ply under the mattress that would slide out a foot
> would do the trick to support the mattress. Push it back in when done.


 Ya know . . . . now you have me thinking 3ME.

I apologize profusely - I do not want to hijack this thread but this is something I've wanted to do but did not know how to get around having that plywood extension blocking off the bed, which we use as a cuddling place all day.

As I'm rather on the large side, what if you made two channels out of aluminum at the head and foot of the bed. Make the channels a foot shorter than the depth of the bed and have the plywood slide under these channels. You slide the whole mattress out and the plywood will go to the end of the channel and be held not only by the mattress, but the channels too. 3/4 inch ply might be better but I'm concerned about the extra weight so an extra prop underneath the end of 1/2 inch might be just the ticket. Then you just use your regular sheets for the mattress and plunk down a piece of memory foam in the void. Make a cover for the memory foam and by day it becomes a backrest in the bed area after you slide the mattress and plywood back in. Hmmm . . . .

Please excuse the rudimentary drawing. It is not to scale.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> I am cosidering a little different approach.
> I think a sheet of 1/2 ply under the mattress that would slide out a foot
> would do the trick to support the mattress. Push it back in when done.


 Ya know . . . . now you have me thinking 3ME.

I apologize profusely - I do not want to hijack this thread but this is something I've wanted to do but did not know how to get around having that plywood extension blocking off the bed, which we use as a cuddling place all day.

As I'm rather on the large side, what if you made two channels out of aluminum at the head and foot of the bed. Make the channels a foot shorter than the depth of the bed and have the plywood slide under these channels. You slide the whole mattress out and the plywood will go to the end of the channel and be held not only by the mattress, but the channels too. 3/4 inch ply might be better but I'm concerned about the extra weight so an extra prop underneath the end of 1/2 inch might be just the ticket. Then you just use your regular sheets for the mattress and plunk down a piece of memory foam in the void. Make a cover for the memory foam and by day it becomes a backrest in the bed area after you slide the mattress and plywood back in. Hmmm . . . .

Please excuse the rudimentary drawing. It is not to scale.

















[/quote]

The width of the slide out is 76", the depth of the slide is about 63" (around there I think). A normal King bed is 80" long and a California King is 84" long. So if you are planning on haveing a king size bed, you have to have at least 16" of overhang. So that is a fair amount of overhang with no support. Now obviously it will depend on your weight. Me, I am 260lbs, So I am not overly keen on trying to climb up on a 17" overhang without something under it to support my weight.

I would think that you would need at least triple the length on the slide for whatever over hang you have. So say you have a 1 foot overhang, you would need at least 3feet secured to the slide out to give enough strength so the overhang doesnt snap or that the sheet of plywood doesnt fly up when you lean on the overhang.

I like the idea, but I would think that you need some added support on the overhang. But I would like to see someone try it and let us know.

Kos


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I was thinking 1/2 or 3/4 ply that just slides based on friction.
I think it would support my BFA.(probably the 3/4)
I also thought about having a piece the width of the overhang against the window and beveling the two so when you slide it in it goes on top of the piece against the window.
your weight or DW weight would always be on most of the ply that was not overhanging

I was thinking the mattress could be a king futon or similar that the extra width/length would fold and cover the window when not extended.

They also make plywood with more plys (13 for 3/4) that is really strong. Solid phenolic is sold in sheets too but it is heavy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> [
> 
> As I'm rather on the large side, what if you made two channels out of aluminum at the head and foot of the bed.


I'm no small guy either, so I would think the best way to do this is to have you and your wife lay with your head towards the end of of the Outback (also stops one person from crawling over the other) so your body weight would be on the stock frame and only your legs/feet would be on the added part. You would need to support one location that would hold body weight when you get in/out of the bed.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> [
> 
> As I'm rather on the large side, what if you made two channels out of aluminum at the head and foot of the bed.


I'm no small guy either, so I would think the best way to do this is to have you and your wife lay with your head towards the end of of the Outback (also stops one person from crawling over the other) so your body weight would be on the stock frame and only your legs/feet would be on the added part. You would need to support one location that would hold body weight when you get in/out of the bed. [/quote] That's how I planned to sleep. Head out in the winter, in in the summer. I'm still giving this a serious design think. Think I'll go stroll the ailses at Lowes, that always helps me.

AND, I just had another thought, my pup, (and I'm sure everyone elses) held the ends up with just two supports that slipped into brackets. If I wrapped a piece of alumninum on the end of the plywood that juts into the living area (that would give the plywood the stability - just like the pup), I could find the studs on the rear wall below the bed and place two cleats there. Match two cleats on the underside of the extension and, voila - support. Oh, I'm starting to get excited at the possibilities. Just gotta keep the weight down. Maybe aircraft aluminum or graphite rods . . .


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Think I'll go stroll the ailses at Lowes, that always helps me.


LOL...it can't hurt!

Just like my wife when she strolls the isles at Nordstroms....


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Very interesting mod you have going on here.

Just out of curiosity is it possible to somehow support the weight of the extension by connecting it to the slide rails on the ceiling that the slide uses? I know that you aren't supposed to get in the slide while it is retracted so the same issue could become possible here too but it seems like any weight applied to the support hanging from the slide rail would be in the middle of the slide where it would distributed better than on the ends.

You might have to straddle a support on the foot end but might be another direction.

Paul


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've been thinking about this too. I was thinking of having the plywood slide out with the edges in tracks to keep it from tipping. Also, I figured I would cover the end of the plywood with a shelf stiffener.  It is basically a 'U' of metal that fits over the end of the board to keep it from bowing. I used them in the shelves in my den and haven't had a single problem even with them loaded with books. Here's an example I found on the web that also includes a pull that could be used for pulling the plywood out:
Shelf Stiffener - Cabinet Handle


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I've been thinking about this too. I was thinking of having the plywood slide out with the edges in tracks to keep it from tipping. Also, I figured I would cover the end of the plywood with a shelf stiffener. It is basically a 'U' of metal that fits over the end of the board to keep it from bowing. I used them in the shelves in my den and haven't had a single problem even with them loaded with books. Here's an example I found on the web that also includes a pull that could be used for pulling the plywood out:
> Shelf Stiffener - Cabinet Handle


 That's exactly what I was thinking of. Could also use them on either side of the plywood to give support there too. Then just make sure the chennels are high enough to accomodate the outside dimension of the stiffener. The stiffeners and then supports like under the beds of a popup, I think it's a done deal. In fact, I'm going to take my lunch now and head to Lowes to look around.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I've been thinking about this too. I was thinking of having the plywood slide out with the edges in tracks to keep it from tipping. Also, I figured I would cover the end of the plywood with a shelf stiffener. It is basically a 'U' of metal that fits over the end of the board to keep it from bowing. I used them in the shelves in my den and haven't had a single problem even with them loaded with books. Here's an example I found on the web that also includes a pull that could be used for pulling the plywood out:
> Shelf Stiffener - Cabinet Handle


I like the U channel idea for the sides as well as the front.
It would allow the plywood to sit on the deck of the queen slide and be supported .

What are you guys figuring for the mattress a feather bed maybe or a futon mattress?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

DH did the mod the standard way, Fold up with legs under it.

One thing we will do when we get home, is replace the mattress with the same foam we used for the addition. We really notice the sag in the mattress now.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

I've been noodling this since we got back from our last trip. My thinking is similar to the plywood under the mattress idea but with a table that supports the plywood when it's pulled out from under the mattress. I would use a lighter plywood since it wont be supporting any weight. That's where the table comes in. A 15" x 6' table that the plywood would rest on. The table would be similar to the dinette table with flange type brackets screwed into the 1/2 plywood where the legs would fit. The legs would be made from 2 foot lengths of 3" abs. They would simply slide into the brackets the way the dinette legs slide into the table top. For the feet, I would use plumbing fittings I found at home depot which are made with rubber. An option would be a 2 piece fitting, also from the plumbing department, with a base that also slides over the abs leg but a second piece that screws over the part that slides onto the abs. Sorry I don't have a picture and don't have a clue as to what these fittings are called. I like the fitting that screws on since I could adjust the height of the legs for a perfect fit. The ABS legs slide into the feet just like the dinette legs. Only difference is the feet are not screwed to the floor. I like the rubber feet since they would not slide. But the rubber feet don't screw on so fitting would not be as precise. So now with my 15" by 6 foot table extension in place, I simply pull out the plywood and lay it on top of the table. It could be secured quite easily. Setting up and taking down would take about 1 minute.

Still not sure if I need two or four legs. If only two then maybe a modification to the table so it can be easily locked to the face board of the bed slide which might also eliminate the need for the plywood.

As far as the mattress goes, we'd buy a piece of high density foam cut to the size of the table and a king size mattress topper cut down about 6 inches so it covers both the mattress and table. We're a little concerned about access to the rear exit door when the bed is set up so we prefer a bed shorter than the standard Cal King. Don't really want the bed extended during the day and don't want to have to make up the bed each night since I assume it's still going to be a chore putting sheets on so still working on that.


----------



## Bmhayes (Aug 23, 2017)

Trying to revive an old tread here and see if anyone has any pictures or new ideas on converting the queen bed to a king. Since most old pictures on the site are gone I cannot find a thread with pictures of this mod. If anyone has done it and has pictures I would greatly appreciate you posting them. Thanks.


----------

